

6 Ways to Get to a Million Users - zmb
https://medium.com/@zouhairb/6-ways-to-get-to-a-million-users-by-spending-0-in-marketing-eaab9bb3a54

======
ddoss
Sensible and actionable advice that many techies overlook in the desire for
virality. Building long-term, personalizable relationships with customers to
help them get their important jobs done -- it's a scalable and sustainable
solution.

------
durga
Amazing, practical advice. Segmenting users into happy and unhappy and then
using that to ask for reviews is a really smart idea..

~~~
zmb
but making unhappy users happy is just as important. That second part is the
creating the sustainable retention.

